# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel 2011 for mac rounding numbers

## antilagman

My problem is that the sum results are rounded up please see example below
(I have used the exact figures I am having a problem with as an example)

cell f33, Invoice total 2,134.33

cell f35, less 2%=42.68 (but my excel keeps rounding it up to 42.69) and obviously this then alters the rest of the invoice figures.

I have read and tried clicking on "set precision as display" and also tried formating the cell to all different things including moving the decimal point and have had no luck what so ever and its driving me crazy ! I have resorted in doing the calculation on a calculator and then added the amount as text. 

my contractors and accountant will not except the rounded up amounts on my invoices ? 

if anyone could help please let me know cause I'm loosing sleep over it now lol

----------


## JBeaucaire

Without specific instructions to the contrary, most excel formulas will do standard rounding of fractions based on the display format.

For me, I never use formulas that multiply percentages without also building into the formula hardcoded rounding, so insure the fractional pennies aren't added up into visual errors over multiple cells.  Even if you want standard rounding, do the rounding IN the equation to make sure the extended decimal values are gone and can't cause grief.


So some of the options for you are are ROUND(), MROUND(), FLOOR(), CEILING()...

For instance, to strip off all partial pennies and always round down:

*=FLOOR(F33*2%, 0.01)*

This will absolutely result in 42.68 and remain so in all further calculations against F35.

----------


## etaf

if you never want to round a number up - you could always round down

=ROUNDDOWN(A1*0.02,2)

----------


## antilagman

Hi guys thankyou for a quick response and things to try but this would only work with numbers that require rounding down I need excel just to display the exact figure with 2 decimal points. for example if i use the figure 1,000.87 and added the fomula =FLOOR(F33*2%, 0.01) or ROUNDDOWN it would result in 20.01 when in this case it needs to be 20.02 ? its very frustrating as i dont want to be typing in different formula's each time when i invoice ? I get a statement from my clients to invoice to and I have to have the exact figure they have (i believe they use sage) but as i get my wife to do most of the invoices and my template is in excel i thought it would be easy to formulate it to make it easy instead of just typing it all in using text?

----------


## etaf

so why are you rounding up 
1,000.87 - 2% = 20.0174 
and NOT 
42.7866 ?

----------


## antilagman

etaf you have made me look into past invoices from this contractor and i am convinced its their figures that are not adding up ? I will get back to you soon on this guys thank you so far thou...

----------


## etaf

your welcome

----------

